# Algae Problems



## Jasont1026 (9 May 2021)

Having some trouble managing algae in my juwel 125 litre tank, stock filter and heater with co2, I do weekly water changes of approx 20% and dose with TNC Complete. Also add Waterlife 6.5 buffer to the new water before adding it. Tried to reduce lighting and fertilizer levels with no success have also tried more frequent water changes and manually removing as much of it as possible but it just comes back within a few days. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GHNelson (9 May 2021)

Tad more information needed!





						Please read the guidelines for Algae help!
					

Dear Member  Please give as much detail as possible regarding your aquarium set-up, when requiring advice/help! Please upload photographs if possible. Copy and Paste the numbered questions and add your answers next to each!  1. Size of tank in litres. 2. Age of the set - up. 3. Filtration. 4...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Jasont1026 (9 May 2021)

Additional details regarding setup 

*Age* : 2 years 
*Lighting* : MultiLux Led (stock) on for 8 hrs a day spilt into 8 to 12 and 16 to 20
*Filter* : Bioflow M (stock) 
*Substrate* : Caribsea Eco Complete 
*Inhabitants* : 15 Neon Tetras, 1 Honey Gourami, 3 Amano Shrimp and 4 nerite snails. 
*Fertilizer* : TNC Complete 12ml to 13ml dose every week

As far as plants in the tank go I can't remember what they where called but they where planted when the tank was set up.


----------



## Mooner (9 May 2021)

Jasont1026 said:


> Additional details regarding setup
> 
> *Age* : 2 years
> *Lighting* : MultiLux Led (stock) on for 8 hrs a day spilt into 8 to 12 and 16 to 20


Set lighting at 6-7 Hrs with no mid day break. I'm not familiar with this light and it's intensity.


Jasont1026 said:


> *Filter* : Bioflow M (stock)


Under powered for a 33gal tank for CO2 flow and filtering IMO, maybe other can chime in on using these.


Jasont1026 said:


> *Substrate* : Caribsea Eco Complete


This is fine, will require more ferts, see below.


Jasont1026 said:


> *Inhabitants* : 15 Neon Tetras, 1 Honey Gourami, 3 Amano Shrimp and 4 nerite snails.
> *Fertilizer* : TNC Complete 12ml to 13ml dose every week


TNC Complete according to Rotala Butterfly | Planted Aquarium Nutrient Dosing Calculator. would be 31ml 2-4x per week for a CO2 setup.


Jasont1026 said:


> As far as plants in the tank go I can't remember what they where called but they where planted when the tank was set up.


How are you diffusing the CO2?
Where is the filter output in regards to the CO2 diffusion?
How are you measuring the CO2 in the tank?

It looks like the tank is lacking proper CO2 levels/flow and fertilizers.

Increase WC's to 30-50% weekly. Use Rotalabutterfly to dial in the ferts. Post pics of the filter placement and CO2 diffuser, this will need the most attention. Manually remove as much algae as possible and scrub the hardscape. Do a large WC to reset the tank.

Cheers


----------



## Jasont1026 (9 May 2021)

Thanks for the reply 

Am using a Bazooka Atomizer pic below shows the location as best as I can it's near the bottom of the tank under the filter outlet.

I was using the TNC as directed on the bottle didn't realise there was somewhere else to get more accurate dosing will give that a try. 

Have a drop checker to check co2 levels 

Any recommendations on a replacement filter?


----------



## GHNelson (9 May 2021)

Can you identify the Algae through this guide below!
You will need a filter that has a flow turnover of 10x the tank volume.


			James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide


----------



## dw1305 (9 May 2021)

Hi all,
Welcome, agreed it doesn't look great. You definitely look to have some plant health issues, often these relate to one of more of the essential plant nutrients. Plant growth is like <"a car assembly line">, if you have one nutrient ("component") missing you don't get plant growth ("a car"). Because of this the plants can only make use of the added CO2 etc. if all the other nutrients are available.

If you just looked at plant health in your tank, where are the really <"pale plant leaves?">



Jasont1026 said:


> Also add Waterlife 6.5 buffer to the new water before adding it.


You honestly <"don't need that one">.  I'm going to assume you have soft water already? (from <"Lake Vyrnwy">)? It may <"have a high pH">, but it is still soft water. Whatever any-one tells you these types of buffer <"don't serve any useful purpose">. This one will be either "citric acid  / sodium citrate"  or "sodium hydrogen phosphate / di-sodium phosphate".

Buffering and pH are <"really strange subjects"> and nearly all the things you read on forums, or are told by LFS, are wrong.

Last question is a bit of a strange one, but how often do you clean your filter sponges?

cheers Darrel


----------

